# BBQ, Ferrets and Cider!



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Morning All,

On our site here in Hereford (Hereford CCC)

on th 23rd July there will be fun for all the family.

We will be having cider tasting, skittles, ferret racing (still looking for jockeys), whack the rat and a bbq.

All proceeds will be donated to charity.

For those looking for a more relaxing activity we have a three acre fishing lake here at the Millpond (Millpond Fishing)

Regards

Dean


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

For over £20 a night including wrinklies discount........no thanks :roll:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Sounds like fun, but my sister visiting then, only 5th time in 30+ years, so not going to miss it.

Sue

p.s. we are not estranged, just easier for me to visit her


----------

